# Anyone feed their fish Cyclops-eeze?



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

There seem to come in freeze-dried, frozen, or wafer ... no flakes.

Anyone feed smaller tetras (Cardinals) with this stuff? Which one?


----------



## scitz (Mar 16, 2004)

I feed all my fish the frozen stuff. Got it at first for my corals  Try to find the candy bar sized frozen blocks. Unless you have a nice big fishroom, you'll have to throw most of the kilo sized pack away due to freezer burn before you can ever feed it all. 

I have no experiance with the dried stuff.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

I do...about twice a week. I use the freezed dried stuff in the middle. Cardinal tetra, endlers and Boraras maculatus love the stuff and they color up much more with Cyclop-eeze.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

No experience feeding it to cardinals, but have fed my Koi angels and Red diacus this stuff and the color enhancing capabilities are great. I mainly use the wafers.

Ike


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've heard good things about all of the forms of it, but I've yet to try it.

I'm glad to hear more positive feedback on it though.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard great things too... but I haven't had the extra money to drop on it... I'd like to feed it to my cherry shrimp and see what happens to their color!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've tried the frozen form. Saltwater fish love it but the freshwater fish could care less.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

I have John, to my emperor tetras and rummy nose. They eat it like a candy bar. I have the frozen bar and literally only use a pinch and let the water just melt it on the tip of my finger and I can't believe how many little pieces are packed into a pinch. They chase it every where! I used it as part of a number of food offerings, including dry and live foods. The HC is taking off my friend. I will post some photos soon! Darrell


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

dstephens said:


> I have John, to my emperor tetras and rummy nose. They eat it like a candy bar. I have the frozen bar and literally only use a pinch and let the water just melt it on the tip of my finger and I can't believe how many little pieces are packed into a pinch. They chase it every where! I used it as part of a number of food offerings, including dry and live foods. The HC is taking off my friend. I will post some photos soon! Darrell


Good re: the HC!

Thanks everybody for the feedback on the Cyclop-eeze.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

It does come in flake as well. 

I've feed it to fish and shimp. Feed the shrimp a flake or two at a time and they gobble it up. helps with coloration of cherry reds as well. Fish go bonkers over the frozen stuff. A little goes a long way, most of time I can't use the bar before it becomes frezer burmned and thats the smaller 4 oz one. Even feeding them 4-5 times a week. great stuff, highly recommended.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hmmmm ... do flakes = wafers?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, flakes = wafers.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Gotcha, thanks!


----------

